# Kalender



## headnut (10. Jan 2008)

Guten morgen

Ich brauche wirklich nicht viel:-9

hat jemand einen Kalender nur einen kleinen den er schon fertig gecodet hätte?

hätte verwendung


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Jan 2008)

Bei SwingX ist sowas mit dabei. Du kannst dir auch mal JCalendar anschauen.


----------



## The_S (10. Jan 2008)

Willst du einen Kalender z. B. in Form eines DropDown Menus oder Panels in deine Anwendung einbauen ( http://microba.sourceforge.net/ ) oder willst du eine fertige (Terminplaner-)Applikation!?


----------



## headnut (10. Jan 2008)

wie muss ich swingX verstehen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Jan 2008)

SwingX ist ist eine Bibliothek, die weitere GUI-Komponenten/Beans zur Verfügung stellt und damit den Funktionsumfang von Swing erweitert.


----------



## headnut (10. Jan 2008)

danke für die schnellen antworten

ich probiere jetzt mal was aus


----------



## headnut (10. Jan 2008)

also ich bin jetzt am microbat drann...

wie muss ich den importieren? in mein Projekt nehm ich an oder?


----------



## The_S (10. Jan 2008)

ja, einfach in den classpath einbinden.


----------



## headnut (10. Jan 2008)

hmmm schade

das widerum bedeutet ich darf alles ändern... naja mal schauen


----------



## The_S (10. Jan 2008)

??? Warum alles ändern?


----------



## headnut (10. Jan 2008)

ich habe einen projektnamen dann kommt der ordner src

dann  ist bei mir aber alles anders als bei microbat und das verträgt sich nicht...


----------



## The_S (10. Jan 2008)

Das hat doch nix mit dem classpath zu tun. Deine Projektstruktur bleibt nachwievor so wie sie ist.


----------



## headnut (10. Jan 2008)

ich schaff da gar nix bin zu blöd

tut mir leid


----------



## The_S (10. Jan 2008)

Was verwendest du denn für eine IDE?


----------



## headnut (10. Jan 2008)

the one and only

eclipse!!!

nein mein problem ist dass es nirgends so eine kleines tutorial gibt!

wenn mir einer das in 10 schritten erklären könnte, könnte ich das in mein programm einbinden und i chönte sauffen gehen odr so

gruss


----------



## The_S (10. Jan 2008)

aber nur, wenn de n bier für mich mittrinkst  .

Rechte Maustaste auf dein Projekt => Properties => Java Build Path => Libraries => Add External JARs => JAR auswählen => OK => fertig

jetzt kannst du die Klassen verwenden :-D


----------



## headnut (10. Jan 2008)

löööööl im an asshole

ok soweit klappt das jetzt! mann sollte halt nicht alles importieren...


----------



## headnut (10. Jan 2008)

lol ich fass das nicht.

Naja ich bin ja noch am lernen

so aber jetzt muss ich ranklotzen... sonst find ich das nie raus wie gehen sollte


----------



## The_S (10. Jan 2008)

hä? Was hast en jetzt für en problem? Denk is alles soweit gelöst!?


----------



## headnut (10. Jan 2008)

das geht jetzt mounter weiter

ich habe alles importiert kann wunderbar auf die klassen zugreiffen, nur in denen stehr es fehlt die source:-(


----------



## The_S (10. Jan 2008)

In den Klassen steht es fehlt die Source???


----------



## headnut (10. Jan 2008)

jup

has no source attachement

toll find ich das;-)

und dann kann man den source auswählen nochmals...


----------



## The_S (10. Jan 2008)

Ja und? Brauchst du doch nicht zum Programmieren ...


----------



## headnut (10. Jan 2008)

eh doch wenn ich das programm in meines einbinden möchte...


----------



## ms (10. Jan 2008)

Wenn man Code klauen will dann macht man das so!

ms


----------



## The_S (10. Jan 2008)

Dann brauchst du die binaries (die vorhanden sind), den source brauchst du nicht. Source wären nur die .java Dateien. Wichtig sind aber die .class Dateien.


----------



## headnut (10. Jan 2008)

ja schon, aber wiso meldet der mir dann dass es nicht geht und dass ich eine null pointer habe?


----------



## The_S (10. Jan 2008)

WENN die Klassen nicht gefunden werden WÜRDEN, würde wenn dann eine ClassNotFound bzw. CannotResolveSymbol Exception auftreten. NullPointer heißt einfach, dass ein Objekt einer Klasse (impliziert also, dass die Klasse existiert) gleich null ist, und du auf dieses versuchst zuzugreifen.


----------



## headnut (10. Jan 2008)

ich lass es hab noch zuwenig wissen um so ein teil aufzubauen...

des wird schon

vielen dank für die hilfe


----------



## The_S (10. Jan 2008)

Naja, das hat ja jetzt nix mit der externen LIB zu tun. Poste doch mal den Code, der die NullPointerException verursacht.


----------

